# Waterproof wire connectors



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Found this --  I've heard good things about using these in high-vibration jobs (like a motorcycle's wiring); the basic connector has been upgraded so that it's completely waterproof

http://www.posi-lock.com/positite.html


Pricey, but if you wanted complete assurance of water-tight integrity, this might be the ticket .... also, you can easily un-hook if you need to.

Anyone try these before?

AP


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm liking it! for emergencies
What are they going for?


----------



## actionc (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like about .90 each


----------

